# Difficulties getting meds for prescription from abroad?



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi hope all are well!

I am trying to source meds in U.K. from the prescription given to me by my Danish clinic. 

I have contacted Ali's In Shadwell and they are very happy to process the prescription but two of the medications they don't seem to be able to get:
Orgalutran
Lutinus gel

Does anyone know of anywhere else that is happy to process prescriptions from abroad in the U.K.? 

Thank you x x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fertility2u do it, but maybe just find the alternative brand name, those two things may be known/branded as something else in the uk, so they could give you the substitute or you could get the clinic to rewrite the script for the equivalent medication in the uk.


----------

